# Oidentd Error.



## concept (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi all, I'm new to FreeBSD and I have already tried searching on google about this error but no one seems to have encountered it or what.

When I try to run oidentd via [cmd=]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/oidentd.sh start[/cmd] It says 
	
	



```
Command not found
```

When I try to run it via [cmd=]oidentd start[/cmd] this error is showing: 
	
	



```
[line 12] This construct is valid only for user configuration files. Error reading configuration file
```

I'm stuck right now and can't find any articles about it.


----------



## concept (Nov 10, 2011)

By the way, I added my oidentd.conf in /etc/ and already added 
	
	



```
oidentd_enable="YES"
```
 to rc.conf.


----------



## Abriel (Nov 10, 2011)

Show us [CMD="cat"]/usr/local/etc/oidentd.conf[/CMD]


----------



## concept (Nov 10, 2011)

Here is in my oidentd.conf.


```
default {
        default {
                allow spoof
                deny spoof_all
                deny spoof_privport
                allow random_numeric
                allow numeric
                allow hide
        }
}

global { Reply "hello" }

user root {
        default {
                force reply "UNKNOWN"
        }
}
```

Thanks


----------



## concept (Nov 10, 2011)

I got it! I deleted the global permission and change the location of the config file. Thanks anyway.


----------

